# AUTO-MANUAL SWAP COMPLETE



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

I have a couple issues left, car is reading hot, I will put the old temp sensor on the newer motor and see. Also, no speedo readout. I suspect that the 91-92 tranny is not equipped to give the right signal to the 93-94 electonic speed sensor I stuck in it (is that so? What can I do?)

Anyways, it drives and I can finally CHIRP the tires...still needs some break-in and tuning but no stalls since...


























































So good night. And yeah its a GA, its my G-Ride, and if I was a crystal ball reader and would have seen how much trouble this swap was going to be anyways, I MIGHT have opted for an SR20 instead...but I guess that just leaves something for later 

D


----------



## 2jzsxDave (Oct 15, 2006)

shoulda swaped the gauge out for the one w/ the tach...but o well looks good man nice clean swap...how hard was it to install the clutch pedal and where did u find a clutch and brake pedal at? i neeed one for my sr20det swap


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

the best is to have a complete donor car handy (at a nearby scrapyard would do, but little things like bolts, relays, harness chunks...clutch pedals...its better to have it right where you are doing the car)

We took the pedals off a donor car.

D


----------

